# Anyone who got af early on the 2ww



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi

I wondered if anyone had AF early on the 2ww
I started to spot 4dpt and bleed at 6dpt I was on 3 x 400mg cyclogest and 8mg hrt (porgynova) and wondered if anyone else had experienced early bleeding
They think I have an absorbtion of progestorone problem and are thinking of injectable progestorone next time
I wondered if anyone has tried this and had a good outcome with no early bleeding or have you tried anything else

thanks


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi marble 

sorry i can't help hun, but i wanted to send you a big   and to wish you loads of luck for next time

pam xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Marble,

I had the early bleeding problem in my first three 2ww's regardless of the pessaries. For my next two I had the injectable stuff instead which I vastly preferred.

The needle is a bit scary and some people find it very sore but I was lucky (maybe because I have a well-padded bottom). Sadly, we did not get a positive but it was good to make it through the 2ww without bleeding.

Good luck!

With warmest regards,


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Saphy thanks for your post and goodluck wishes

Flopsy
Thank you for your post sorry you didnt get your bfp thanks for reassuring me that there is hope with Injectable prog to make it until test date

Good luck and thank you


----------

